# Morphicon 2011...  Who's going?



## FluffehWolfie (Feb 15, 2011)

Well, as it stands, my mate Brown Leopard is back on staff (head of safety).  And I'll be his underling.  In other words of there's a medical emergency, come and get us.  I'm first aid, CPR certified so he wants me there.  On top of that, it's my first con EBAR!!!!!

I'm quite excited, because Sonic Blu (I'm sure someone out there knows him) gave me a tail to wear!  Early birthday gifties I guess.  It's not my colors, but I'm still going to wear it.  :3

Anyhoo, who else is going to be at Morphicon???


----------



## Aethze (Feb 15, 2011)

When and where is it?


----------



## FluffehWolfie (Feb 16, 2011)

THey do have a website that you can go to for the info.

http://www.morphicon.org/


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 16, 2011)

Shit gon suck.


----------



## Aethze (Feb 16, 2011)

Why?


----------



## FluffehWolfie (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah right.  Sure it's one of the smaller cons out there, but there's no way its going to suck thank you.


----------



## Aethze (Feb 18, 2011)

I would love to go, but then again it's really up to my parents and also one of my classes requires me to make up any time missed.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 18, 2011)

FluffehWolfie said:


> Yeah right.  Sure it's one of the smaller cons out there, but there's no way its going to suck thank you.


 
Size dosen't matter.

It was just boring last year. 






Yea :V


----------



## Koze (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh god. Oh my fucking god.


----------

